# First Period After Giving Birth (now 18mo) WEIRD!



## monkeybum

I wasn't sure if this was the right place to ask this, but since this seems to be where all the TMI discussions take place I thougth I'd start here. :LOL :LOL :LOL

FINALLY got my period after having DS last January - he turns 18 mo. this week. I'm still nursing. (Not at all complaining about no period for 2+ years!







)

But it was weird. My period used to be light the first day (brownish), then heavy for 3-4 days (red) then light for a day (brownish) then gone. Pretty straight forward.

I noticed about 2 weeks ago that I had excessive mucus, figured maybe I was finally ovulating. Sure enough, my period started on Wed. But it went from nothing to THE FLOOD GATES ARE OPEN! I could barely keep up and had to get larger tampons and pads, (which barely help). Then, it went away overnight it seemed, but this morning - of all mornings - I had a sudden gush of fluid, and it was clear-ish.

This is totally TMI but it was really odd. I put a tampon in about 7am, (which would usually last a few hours at least). As I was sitting in a meeting at 10am, I felt this warm gushing. Well, people kept coming and going and I kept having to stand up, shake hands and sit down, and I kept feeling a warm gush and my pants felt wet. (Okay, of ALL days this could have happened, it HAD to be the day I'm in a really important meeting, with 17 new people I'm meeting at my new job wearing a PALE GREEN SUIT!!!)























Finally, fearing the worst (and after feeling it drip down my leg) I draw the line and excuse myself to go to the bathroom. Much to my horror my pants are soaked right through. Now the weird thing is, that it was SOAKED, but it was a clear-ish red. But it was REALLY wet. If I'd been pregnant, I would have thought my water broke, it was that wet. The tampon was still in, but it was like this clear fluid - whatever it was - had passed by the tampon and gushed all over (with just some red in it, it wasn't like totally just period if YKWIM).

Another weird thing is that Super Tampons won't seem to stay in! Has anyone had this before after giving birth? They slip down and are really uncomfortable. I want to find out more about those cup things, but fear being stuck without somewhere to wash it in private.

Does all this sound normal to all you experienced mamma's?????

Kathy.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

With the exception of the tampon part (I use cloth), your story sounds almost exactly the same as mine! From the 18 months to the flood gates. I wouldn't worry though. Things got "normal" after the second period. Except now I am just trying to figure out why I am clotting so much, but that's another thread.


----------



## guestmama9924

that all sounds very normal after childbirth. Periods get heavier, even more painful and the lack of muscle tone can make tampons completely useless.

Kegals, and rest during periods. Exercise may help during the cycle, as well . My Gyn advised me to do ibuprofen starting 2 days prior to my period, but I am not a big pain pill fan. I am keeping it in mind though!


----------



## mom2emerson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeysMama*
My Gyn advised me to do ibuprofen starting 2 days prior to my period, but I am not a big pain pill fan.

I too recently started periods again and actually went in to see a nurse pract. because I was so freaked out by the excessive bleeding. She also recommended ibuprofen, not for pain relief but to slow the bleeding.


----------



## guestmama9924

Does it work? I know that NSAIDs like Ibuprofen also slow prostaglandins which CAN slow bleeding, but since it is such a mild medicine, I don't see how it would actually be that helpful







:


----------



## monkeybum

Thanks Mama's for your notes.

Has anyone had that weird watery gush thingy? It seemed very odd to me and I quite honestly can't figure out what it was.

I have to say though, there is something really neat about having aunt flo back after having a child. I feel a new sense of appreciation for aunt flo - like a new connection to it, realizing that this is what made my DS.









It's weird. It's a really nice/proud/excited/can't find the right word -happy to be fertile feeling. I was definitely surprised at how emotional it was for me to see aunt flo - it also reminded me of DS's birth, which was a wonderful feeling - just remembering him coming in to this world, that this is what created him, where he came from...really neat.

Anyway, wanted to share. And let me know about any experience you've had with weird watery gushes! :LOL :LOL


----------



## mom2emerson

what a really cool way to look at it. we are so conditioned I think to dread our periods that it is is really refreshing and thought provoking to see it the way you did.

and Keysmama, only one cycle since seeing the dr. it was heavy but i was on vacation and it was difficult to get to the store (lame but true) so i'll try it next time.


----------



## guestmama9924

"Anyway, wanted to share. And let me know about any experience you've had with weird watery gushes"

ah yes. that tells me my period is about 2 days away. there is water stored in our tissues, and when the vagina/cervix relax it can push fluid out.


----------



## monkeybum

Mom2emerson, I was actually totally surprised by my reaction to aunt flo! I have always hated it, and dreaded getting it back (having enjoyed my 2+ years without it!). But I was really overcome by these feelings - weird, I never felt emotional about my period before, (except when I wanted to be pregnant and felt dissapointed when it came).

I thought is was really cool too!!







I have a whole new appreciation for what it all means I guess!!









Keysmama, that makes sense. My "gush" was 2 days in to aunt flo, but that could definitely be it!

Thanks for your posts!!!!


----------



## akmeg

Hi all!
I totally agree with the my reaction to AF! I just had my first AF last month and dd is 31 months! Crazy! I've been so concerned since I haven't had it for soooo long, so when it came back I felt like an excited preteen girl getting it for the first time, with much more appreciation for the blessing of my fertility!

I have a question for you all since we're talking about it. After my first AF, I started another cycle again only 17 days later, and now it's been 3 weeks since then and I'm STILL bleeding! It's not super heavy, just about 4 pads a day, but it's definitely red blood, and some dark red/brownish bleeding. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## Mama of four boys

OMGOSH- finally someone who experienced the water gushing period. What the heck is going on? How long did it take for your period to go back to normal? Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## julioalmeda219

My wife has something similar


----------

